# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة أثر:  أسلم تسلم واﻻ جئتك برجال يصرون على الموت..

## احمد ابو انس

*أرسل  خالد بن الوليد رسالة إلى كسرى وقال له :**" أسلم تسلم واﻻ جئتك برجال يصرون على الموت كما تصرون أنتم على الحياه "*

*فلما قرأ كسرى الرسالة ،
...
أرسل الى ملك الصين يطلب منه المدد وَ النجدة !
فرد عليه ملك الصين قائلا :* *" يَا گسرى ﻻ قبل لي بقوم لو أرادوا خلع الجبال لَـخلعوها "
ما صحة هذا الأثر ؟*

----------


## محمود الجيزي

النص الذي ورد لهذه القصة عند أهل العلم هكذا:
(​عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ، قَالَ : أَقْرَأَنِي ابْنُ بُقَيْلَةَ صَاحِبُ الْحِيرَةِ كِتَابًا مِثْلَ هَذَا - يَعْنِي طُولَ الْكَفِّ -: «بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ مِنْ خَالِدِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ إِلَى مَرَازِبَةِ فَارِسَ سَلَامٌ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى، أَمَا بَعْدُ، فَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي سَلَبَ مُلْكَكُمْ، وَوَهَّنَ كَيْدَكُمْ، وَفَرَّقَ جَمْعَكُمْ، وَفَضَّ خِدْمَتَكُمْ، فَاعْتَقِدُوا مِنِّيَ الذِّمَّةَ، وَأَدُّوا إِلَيَّ الْجِزْيَةَ، وَذَكَرَ الرَّهْنَ بِشَيْءٍ، وَإِلَّا وَاللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَآتِيَنَّكُمْ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّونَ الْمَوْتَ كَمَا تُحِبُّونَ الْحَيَاةَ).
هكذا هو في سنن سعيد بن منصور، ومصنف ابن أبي شيبة وغيرهما من طرق عن الشعبي بأسانيد تحتمل التصحيح.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*محمود الجيزي*
فتح الله عليك وبارك فيك

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t145603/

----------

